# Small Socket Motherboards Assay or Recovery



## recycleresell (Oct 15, 2016)

So I've heard that small socket motherboards (defined by boardsort.com) recover at 85g/ton for gold and 775 g/ton silver. Doesn't that seem low? Anyone with experience out there?


----------



## anachronism (Oct 15, 2016)

You have two completely different grades of boards in your pictures. The S775 boards are up to 35% less yield than the white socket boards. 

I've seen S775 come out at figures close to your 85ppm.


----------



## recycleresell (Oct 17, 2016)

I understand your point of these being mixed metal socket vs plastic socket. That was your point, right? 35% less value in the metal socket motherboards?


----------



## Aristo (Oct 17, 2016)

What exactly do you mean by "it seems low"? What is the reference point or do you have assays on samples and the lot fell short?
The variance of recovery on circuit boards, especially "similar looking" motherboards have always been a reason for negative banter between recycler and refiner. It is always best to do proper sampling and assay prior to processing large lots. This forms the basis for any discrepancy in the outcome, especially if "it seems low".
No two lots are ever the same, no matter how similar they look. I have had experience with large lots of new identical boards and there was variation between lots.Bottom line, protect yourself by knowing the product, sample wisely and assay assay assay. Otherwise, you are at the mercy of the refiner...


----------



## anachronism (Oct 17, 2016)

recycleresell said:


> I understand your point of these being mixed metal socket vs plastic socket. That was your point, right? 35% less value in the metal socket motherboards?



My figures are based upon average returns of mixed product of both types. One thing to bear in mind though and it falls in line with Aristo's comments, namely it is possible to have a range of returns that differ enormously for for what appears to be the same product. 

So yes to your question - and take into account the wise caveat Aristo mentioned. The "assay, report, see what the client will accept, mix with other clients' batches, refine and keep the rest" philosophy that is prevalent in many (if not most) major refineries is actually not followed by all. That given, getting your product into one of those that will actually refine all your product individually as one batch and then pay you on the full out turn is not easy, in fact it's darned near impossible.

You can trade white socket PC motherboards for almost the full refined value at the moment- I'm not entirely sure of the logic but make hay whilst the sun shines.


----------



## recycleresell (Oct 17, 2016)

Aristo - In response to "seems low." I think I posed the question wrong so here goes. I've never seen a refining report for small socket motherboards (plastic or metal socket). I see fixed prices like boardsort (ie, $1.65/lb) for small socket motherboards and wonder, "what could I get per pound if I sent for refining?" I've done some online reading (i know...) and providing I even read the report correctly, there are small socket motherboards recovering at 85ppm. To me, thats basically a fixed price of $1.65 so whats the incentive to refine? If small socket motherboards were to recover at 100+ppm, then I would see the advantage of refining vs fixed price of $1.65/lb. Therefore, in my strange logic, 85ppm seems low.

Anachronism - I'm taking your response as..."Go ahead and sell at fixed price. Fixed price is competitive vs refining so take advantage!" I just may.

Anachronsim/Aristo - I understand your point of no two lots recover the same. And the one report I found stating 85ppm may not apply to my pictures. You've both been helpful in my thought process. Thank you.


----------



## mmarro05 (Feb 21, 2017)

As a long time stalker of the forum, I'd like to thank you gentlemen and ladies for your valuable contributions of data from your hard work. In return I'd like to offer some insight into the e-scrap refining industry.

Some context: I've been in electronics recycling for nearly 6 years now and never have attempted my own refining. I have left that endeavor to the much larger firms who specialize in such things; Hanwa/Mitsubishi, Boliden, Sipi, etc. That being said, I've been heavily involved in the refurbishment side of electronics recycling (i.e. reselling memory & CPUs rather than refining) and I can tell you that "scrap" pricing can be misleading and never trusted on it's face value. Two perfect examples I can enlighten the forum with are;

1. Memory - Many scrap companies I have worked with, and I used this tactic myself, are using a combination of how much reusable memory can be recovered and the estimated recovery value of mixed aged scrap (BGA vs TSOPs ICs). Another variable is that non-working BGA modules are purchased to recover the Memory ICs to use in new manufacturing (embedded cache on HDDs or brand new memory modules). A 1GB single-sided DDR2 module is highly valued right now because they will take a set of chips from two modules and make one new double sided 2GB DDR2 modules

2. Pinless CPUs - I don't have the best or most reliable data but from what I here the pinless Intel CPUs recover around ~$3.00USD #. Finding reusable CPUs (this was a jackpot during the height of core 2 duo CPU demand) can turn its value into hundreds of dollars per pound.

Motherboards have always been viable for chip recovery but now with the rather low (~85 g/ton I can concur with) recovery of the small socket motherboards this has become the norm. I have been told specifically by my buyer that he can increase my pricing in the future depending on the North/South Bridge chipset recovery and the price of the small socket blend was already at $1.90 # which he stated is above the intrinsic metal values.

I'd be happy to answer any questions this might raise. I hope this information is seen as a valuable contribution to the community; it's the least I can offer to the many who have donated blood and sweat equity into the forum.

- Edited for typos -


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 21, 2017)

Welcome to the forum mmarro. Nice first post!

Dave


----------

